

Ask HN: What are the most useful design resources and tools you use regularly? - smashing_mag

Could you recommend some useful, valuable, helpful design resources that you've been using for a while and that you find extremely helpful in your workflow? Some time-savers and handy little resources such as these ones<p>http://tableizer.journalistopia.com<p>http://fontsinuse.com<p>http://darkpatterns.org<p>http://scr.im<p>would be very appreciated.
======
onktak
I do web dev mostly and have found firebug lite very useful for cross browser
website fixes including on IE. It has been a huge time saver when it comes to
figuring out why things are not aligning nicely.

